# FP's for lefties?



## jbswearingen (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm left handed.  When I was growing up, the ink pens we used in school smudged horribly because my hand would drag through it before it would dry.  I'll be turning my first FP soon from antler and plan on making it a "keeper" to show off to others.

Will I be able to actually use this pen?  Do the inks dry quickly enough for that?


----------



## dennisg (Aug 15, 2011)

I would go over to the fountain pen network forums and look for info on faster drying inks. There is much knowledge there. You may also learn about wet or dry writing nibs.
http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/
I'm also left handed and I use noodlers and private reserve inks without issue. I also write much slower with the FP. hth.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 15, 2011)

Great.  Thanks.


----------



## rogerwaskow (Aug 22, 2011)

You get fast drying inks from Private Reserve. Look them up.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 22, 2011)

You will find that Private Reserve offer a handful of fast dry inks.
Ultra Black, Sherwood Green, Tanzanite, American Blue, Midnight Blue and Chocolat.

I have never compared these to any other brand of fast dry inks.  Dennis was wise in advising you to search FPN for guidance.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 22, 2011)

I am also a Lefty (over the top) and use a FP every day. I do not use a fast drying ink and have only had a few issues.  Fast drying inks are good.  But the paper will dictate to a degree how long the ink takes to dry.  How wet the nib is will obviously impact drying time.
PR only has a few colors that are "fast drying"  so if you want a red for example you are SOL.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 23, 2011)

Jerryconn said:


> I am also a Lefty (over the top) and use a FP every day. I do not use a fast drying ink and have only had a few issues.


 
Jerry has a very good point.  Paper plays a huge part in it.  Different inks of the same brand will even work differently on the same paper.  Also the finer the nib point, then the thinner line of ink you are laying, which will dry much faster than a broader wet line.  I would think that it is something you will have to teach yourself by experimenting with a few different options.  The best part of that is it can be fun.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Hmmmm*



jbswearingen said:


> I'm left handed. When I was growing up, the ink pens we used in school smudged horribly because my hand would drag through it before it would dry. I'll be turning my first FP soon from antler and plan on making it a "keeper" to show off to others.
> 
> Will I be able to actually use this pen? Do the inks dry quickly enough for that?


Write backwards:biggrin:


----------



## paintspill (Sep 2, 2011)

only one way to find out. no matter what you can still show it off. 
but on a more serious now my co-worker is a lefty and writes with one exclusively and when i started making them i had my wife (also a lefty) test drive it for me and didn't seem to have a problem.
btw. i just made a deer antler fountain pen myself. good choice.


----------



## sparhawk (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.calligraphy.co.uk/leftHanders.asp           check this out. My daughter works at Michaels and they sell the brand but dont know about the left handed ones.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 3, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> I'm left handed.  When I was growing up, the ink pens we used in school smudged horribly because my hand would drag through it before it would dry.  I'll be turning my first FP soon from antler and plan on making it a "keeper" to show off to others.
> 
> Will I be able to actually use this pen?  Do the inks dry quickly enough for that?



Another leftie here....... I would suggest going ahead and making the pen and trying it out with some good ink.  I use Private Reserve and Noodlers, I like them both and would recommend either but *DO NOT* judge ink based on the cartridge that comes with the kit, it's like black water and nothing like the better inks available.

I THINK inks have come a long way over the years as I can remember the ink I used in my school years and the messy smudges I too experienced.  I use fountain pens all the time now and don't have any problems whatsoever and I still write the same.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 3, 2011)

Good info as I'm a leftie too. There are several challenges to overcome, depending on the ink used, paper used and style of writing (under, over, 90 deg., etc) used by the left handed person. 

Has anyone read of any issues due to the fact lefties are pushing the nib as we write instead of pulling it, as  a rightie would do?


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 3, 2011)

sparhawk said:


> http://www.calligraphy.co.uk/leftHanders.asp           check this out. My daughter works at Michaels and they sell the brand but dont know about the left handed ones.



Just a note of caution. 

There's lots of ink out there, just be careful to buy ink designed for FOUNTAIN PENS.  Some of the "calligraphy" ink I have seen at the local hobby stores is not compatible with fountain pens.  Some say so on their bottles... some don't!


----------

